# Horses and Power Lines



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Conventional people will tell you it's fine. However there is more than a little evidence that suggests that close proximity of power lines can be detrimental to the health of humans especially children and animals. I personally would not consider property with a lot of power lines through it or close to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

My horse boards at a facility that has power lines running through the property. The paddocks are laid out so that the horses cannot access the towers, but you can hear the snap-crackle-pop of the power lines. Doesn't seem to bother the horses, but it bothers me.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Personally I'd have no problems with it.....however, as you can never build on it, the price should indicate that.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

As mentioned, you can find at least 2 schools of thought on this, if not 100 more.

And anytime someone tells me something manmade is "perfectly safe"....I remember all the time business, companies and our own government have made that statement....and they knew they were lying through their teeth.

Erin Brokovitch was not a fictional story, and what was done to people living there was done by lying and hiding evidence of cancer causing agents too.

Monsanto does not have clean hands....and so it goes. 

We have issues with animals near the wind turbines, according to their owners...of course that is pooh-poohed by the advocates.

Do some digging and weight the evidence carefully including the accessibility of these people to maintain them, which would mean them traipsing across your land? And what if they decide the need MORE land for them? What then?

Me? I wouldn't.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am waiting for the picture of a wind turbine blade smashed through somebody's home after a tornado.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Like everyone has said, you will get conflicting opinions. I wouldn't buy a property with large power lines personally, the buzzing and electrical currents would bother me too much. 

My trimming told me a story a couple months ago about some horses who she had been trimming for about 10 years. They moved from a very muddy, wet property onto a much drier property that should have been better for their health, especially their feet. The property had large power lines running through it. The horses' overall health, including the condition of their hooves greatly declined on the power line property.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Would I? Absolutely not.
Terrible for resale value also, any and all land purchases must be looked at as an investment.

Close neighbors, cell towers, mineral rights, topography (you get more bang for your buck if you have some unwooded hills), water rights and availability, 100 year history, etc are all things you need to research before buying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I board my horse at a place that has power lines bordering the property. I see no problems with it at all- and the woman has been living there for 40 years. Her children all turned out fine, and not a single one of her animals has any issues. COULD there be a problem? Who knows, maybe. I don't know. 

What I do know is that power lines go on for miles and miles and miles AND have trails and paths here and there. They provide hours of trail riding. I can ride the power lines from one town to another... I actually really like it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have heard that there can be stray voltage from power lines or wind turbines. It has been said that it affects dairy cattle and milk production with cattle near these things. Others say their animals won't graze under or near them.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

One thing about power lines going thru your property, the power company has the right to come onto your property at anytime to do Line Maintenance, no idea how often that happens, something to research, IMO

If your Horses do not stand underneath the lines constantly then they should be fine, of course no one really knows what the repercussions are if they stand under it 1/2 of the day or even 2 hours out of the day......

.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another thing, it might be a good idea if you are thinking of buying this property, have a lawyer review the existing contract and see how it affects the purchase and also if the present agreement continues or will there be changes (not in your favour) with the sale of the property. Does the contract limit your right to make changes to existing building, to sell in the future etc


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the great opinions and advice! We have been doing research on how it affects health and there are lots of mixed reviews. I think we're going to avoid the property mainly because of the issues you could have with the power lines. After I finish college, my parents would be giving me a portion of the land and if I were to ever get married and have children I would not be comfortable with the power lines, as some people are saying it is more harmful to children. Also, we'd be grazing animals right under the lines. It's just not worth taking a risk that my horses' health will be degraded.


----------

